# printing on the epson - mirror the image?



## the doc (Jun 19, 2006)

if i scan a picture and then print that picture on transfer paper will it come out on the garment the same way the picture is taken or do i have to mirror the image somehow and if so does the epson cx4800 have a way of doing that......i went to buy one today and the sales rep did not give me much info on the subject...soooo...i decided to ask the experts b/4 i buy....thanks the doc


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

If you scan then you save it like any other picture. The only time you mirror an image when you print on Hot peel transfer paper. The you place the transfer face down on the shirt and then print and then remove paper after pressing and then it come out right.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

the doc said:


> or do i have to mirror the image somehow and if so does the epson cx4800 have a way of doing that


Hi Doc,
I have the CX4800 myself. You need to mirror the image. When you click the print button, the printer control panel should pop up. When it does, select printing preferences tab of the 3 tabs at the top. There is a check box to mirror images.

Hope this helps


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Ahhh I knew I missed something.. You meant print the scanned picture on a transfer. Not save it in computer then print it. That is the difference.


----------



## the doc (Jun 19, 2006)

thanks alot for the replies...terry do you like the cx4800 and are you satisfied with the way it prints and transfers..and anyone else that owns this printer how does it work for you......the doc


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

the doc said:


> ...terry do you like the cx4800 and are you satisfied with the way it prints and transfers..


Yes I am very happy with the quality. I've had Lexmark and HP. This is my second Epson and I'll stick with this brand I think.


----------



## suzieh (Feb 8, 2006)

the doc said:


> thanks alot for the replies...terry do you like the cx4800 and are you satisfied with the way it prints and transfers..and anyone else that owns this printer how does it work for you......the doc


I've had the CX4800 for about 7 weeks. It gets used daily for business printing and is my backup t-shirt printer. Maybe 20 - 40 full pages per day.

I only bought the CX4800 because I knew I wasn't going to put a bulk ink system on this printer and it was only $20 more than the C88. 

Uses same inks as C88, etc. So ink will cost less (versus 6-colors). I like that if I run out of ink I can get ink easily. I order at buy.com right now and if you get the value-pack you also get 50 free sheets of 4x6 paper (plus free shipping).

Scanner is just as good as my older stand-alone. The camera flash card download to my computer was really fast and easy. B/W or color copier is handy.

I don't expect this printer to last more than a year, but if it does...that's great.

Per reading reviews...this model was not a lemon (other CX's were). 

Also, there's a Y group "Epson_Printers" in case anyone wants to get into technical stuff, tweaks, fixing your own, cleaning. 

The only downside is seems to eat up ink really fast. I'm blowing through 2 blacks for every color. I seem like I'm changing carts all the time. I have an older Epson 900 that has bigger carts...so guess I've been spoil for nearly 10 years (that's how long my 900s have been chugging away).

Susan H.


----------



## suzieh (Feb 8, 2006)

If you are using any kind of graphics software,there usually is an option to "mirror" in the software besides the Epson printer software.

Some transfer papers...especially the opaques for dark shirts you print the image normally (as in do not mirror). So read the directions



the doc said:


> if i scan a picture and then print that picture on transfer paper will it come out on the garment the same way the picture is taken or do i have to mirror the image somehow and if so does the epson cx4800 have a way of doing that......i went to buy one today and the sales rep did not give me much info on the subject...soooo...i decided to ask the experts b/4 i buy....thanks the doc


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

hey guys I got some sample ink from new Milford and it is working out really great. They say it is pigment and I did do a few washes with excellent results. I have the cx7800 and it uses the same ink as c88. You might want to give John a call and see what his pricing is going to be. I think it will be about half of the Epson pigment. I did some shirts using Iron all and the results of color were the same as Epson ink. I did some opaque on some tote bags for a produce company that has really vivid colors and they printed in very vivid color. I am very pleased with this ink. Those that know me know I would not push anything unless I test it. The ink is called premium Imaging Products.


----------

